# Opinions on the Savic Royal Suite 95 Twin?



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Hey all  Me and my boyfriend are planning of maybe getting some rats this year but towards Christmas time as we are still deciding on our set up options and if we are waiting to move house before getting our little beauties (hopefully 3) 

After a good look around our local pet stores (we don't generally order online due to sooo many broken cages/hutches and products arriving) we think we want to get a Royal suite 95 twin cage.
It looked really good to us (total novices here) we spoke to the pet store staff but i don't generally believe they know what they are talking about as they tried to make us buy a rabbit indoor cage instead and rats from them on the spot! (we are planning to adopt from a rat rescue) 


So what are peoples thoughts on the Savic Royal Suite 95 (Twin) ? 


If there are any similar size and quality cage that are cheaper please do let me know  UK only though please  

Thanks for looking! Sorry its so long


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

oh... well never mind they have taken it off their website since yesterday


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

FWIW the SRS is actually a really good cage, but so is the Liberta explorer and it's like half the price
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Explorer-Level-Degu-Chinchilla/dp/B001MRWOLI
(That's not necessarily the cheapest place, just a reference)

You're unlikely to find a good cage like that in a shop because as you rightly said they want them to live in rabbit cages!!
But I've not heard of many getting broken in the post, and they would usually do a return for you if it is.

ETA: Just found it on sale at petplanet!
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=456&pf_id=58419&co=fr


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm hopefully getting the SRS soon too 
http://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.u...-Suite-95-Double-Cage-FREE-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY/ has it for £250 with free next day delivery :3
I think if you have the money then definitely splash out for the SRS, but I'm sure there will probably be some quick fixes to improve the Explorer, just might be a little bit more effort


----------

